# .  ( , ))

## V00D00People

(  NumLock  ).  reset.    .    3        ,     ,     - . 
 GF 5700LE,  .    ,   . 
  ...

----------


## 23q

,   ...,   , , ,   ,  ,   ?          - ,        -    ..
     , ,      ..
         ,   , ,  ..

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ...,

     ,   .  
  .  .    :(  
    ,   ()       ...  
     ?

----------


## 23q

> ,   . ...

   

> ()

       ???  , ,     ,(  )    - (   )   

> ?

    ,    ,   (        ( ),    +       ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ???  , ,     ,(  )    - (   )

  ,    ,  -   :)
    

> ,    ,

    ?:)
     ?    ,   ,             .    

> (        ( ),

       150,  (         ,  )   30     ?     .

----------


## 23q

> ,    ,  -   :)

   )))   vga   ...  ...    -      ,  -    ...
    ,        , ...     ,   ...

----------


## V00D00People

.         :(

----------


## Sir

,    .
P.S. ǳ,    ,    ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ,   ,             .

   ,     ,    ,  -       ,  / . 
      .
     ,        .        30     ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     ,    ,  -       ,  / . 
>       .
>      ,        .        30     ...

  ....     ,    ...     :) 
     ,     ,   ( )  ... 
    ,    (     ) -  ,     ...  
  ,       ,      ...

----------

